# Settimo sigillo



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2010)

_*«* CAVALIERE: Allora la vita non è che un vuoto senza fine! Nessuno può vivere sapendo di dover morire un giorno come cadendo in un nulla senza speranza.
MORTE: Molta gente non pensa né alla Morte né alla vanità delle cose. *»*_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2S9VVeGNkA_


in fondo la vita non è veramente una partita a scacchi con la morte?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2010)

Film meraviglioso.

Io credo di sì. 
Segni della nascente capacità umana di creare cultura sono le prime sepolture.

Credo che si faccia quel che si fa (in bene e in male) pensando alla morte.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> _*«* CAVALIERE: Allora la vita non è che un vuoto senza fine! Nessuno può vivere sapendo di dover morire un giorno come cadendo in un nulla senza speranza.
> MORTE: Molta gente non pensa né alla Morte né alla vanità delle cose. *»*_
> 
> _http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2S9VVeGNkA_
> ...


Ingmar Bergman è il mio regista preferito.
Sono sempre stato ossessionato dal pensiero della morte.
Da qui, la mia ansia di vivere tutto al parossismo.
Come mi deludo, mi incazzo, sentirmi dire: aspetta, aspetta, aspetta. Un domani forse chissà. Non fare progetti. Vivi giorno per giorno. Anche oggi sul giornale ho visto il necrologio di una persona che conosco, che ha solo un anno più di me, aneurisma cerebrale finchè era in auto. Temo da morire di trovarmi alla fine della vita e di non essere riuscito a realizzare tutto quello che volevo, a gustare tutti i cibi, a visitare tutti i luoghi, e l'odio più profondo, il risentimento più grande verso la mia vita è per tutto quello che poteva essere e non è stato, ma non per colpa mia. Porto un odio feroce verso tutte le realtà e persone che mi hanno rubato tempo e vita che avrei potuto dedicare ad altro. Da qui, la mia ossessione per sfruttare sempre qualsiasi occasione, per salire su ogni treno, senza star lì a chiedermi dove mi porterà. Sogno di arrivare alla fine della vita dilaniato dai rimorsi e non dai rimpianti. Vivere giorno per giorno per me significa girare intorno, non andare da nessuna da parte, e lasciare che la vita ti scivoli tra le mani come sabbia. Questo per esempio io rimpiango da matti della mia amante, il suo iperattivismo, in quei due anni ho realizzato più progetti grazie a lei, che in tutto il resto della mia vita. Il nostro darsi entusiasmo a vicenda per ogni proposta che ci saltasse in testa. E oggi a 5 anni di distanza, so che mi incazzai tanto perchè lei aveva ragione. Sguazza sguazza Pincy nel tuo laghetto per non aver avuto le palle di nuotare nell'oceano.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ingmar Bergman è il mio regista preferito.
> Sono sempre stato ossessionato dal pensiero della morte.
> Da qui, la mia ansia di vivere tutto al parossismo.
> Come mi deludo, mi incazzo, sentirmi dire: aspetta, aspetta, aspetta. Un domani forse chissà. Non fare progetti. Vivi giorno per giorno. Anche oggi sul giornale ho visto il necrologio di una persona che conosco, che ha solo un anno più di me, aneurisma cerebrale finchè era in auto. Temo da morire di trovarmi alla fine della vita e di non essere riuscito a realizzare tutto quello che volevo, a gustare tutti i cibi, a visitare tutti i luoghi, e l'odio più profondo, il risentimento più grande verso la mia vita è per tutto quello che poteva essere e non è stato, ma non per colpa mia. Porto un odio feroce verso tutte le realtà e persone che mi hanno rubato tempo e vita che avrei potuto dedicare ad altro. Da qui, la mia ossessione per sfruttare sempre qualsiasi occasione, per salire su ogni treno, senza star lì a chiedermi dove mi porterà. Sogno di arrivare alla fine della vita dilaniato dai rimorsi e non dai rimpianti. Vivere giorno per giorno per me significa girare intorno, non andare da nessuna da parte, e lasciare che la vita ti scivoli tra le mani come sabbia. Questo per esempio io rimpiango da matti della mia amante, il suo iperattivismo, in quei due anni ho realizzato più progetti grazie a lei, che in tutto il resto della mia vita. Il nostro darsi entusiasmo a vicenda per ogni proposta che ci saltasse in testa. E oggi a 5 anni di distanza, so che mi incazzai tanto perchè lei aveva ragione. Sguazza sguazza Pincy nel tuo laghetto per non aver avuto le palle di nuotare nell'oceano.


questa fame di vita la posso capire mentre per non concepisco per niente la preferenza ai rimorsi in quanto essi quasi sempre causano l'infelicità degli altri e sulla loro pelle , su quei "cadaveri" non mi sentirei di ballare.

in questo film (luci magistrali a parte)

m'incanta la ricerca della spiritualità, anzi religiosità disperata che , è inutile negarlo sta dentro anche a chi , come me,la nega.

*Perché non è possibile cogliere Dio coi propri sensi? Per quale ragione si nasconde tra mille e mille promesse e preghiere sussurrate e incomprensibili miracoli? Perché io dovrei avere fede nella fede degli altri? Che cosa sarà di coloro i quali non sono capaci né vogliono avere fede? Perché non posso uccidere Dio in me stesso? Perché continua a vivere in me sia pure in modo vergognoso e umiliante anche se io lo maledico e voglio strapparlo dal mio cuore? E perché nonostante tutto egli continua a essere uno struggente richiamo di cui non riesco a liberarmi? (Antonius Block)*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa fame di vita la posso capire mentre per non concepisco per niente la preferenza ai rimorsi in quanto essi quasi sempre causano l'infelicità degli altri e sulla loro pelle , su quei "cadaveri" non mi sentirei di ballare.
> 
> in questo film (luci magistrali a parte)
> 
> ...


E' la ricerca di senso.
Ma se si cerca il senso nelle esperienze invece di dare senso a quello che si vive...che senso è?
Non si potranno mai leggere tutti i libri che sono stati scritti.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' la ricerca di senso.
> *Ma se si cerca il senso nelle esperienze invece di dare senso a quello che si vive...che senso è?*
> Non si potranno mai leggere tutti i libri che sono stati scritti.


sinceramente un senso tangibile lo sento e lo vedo: sono madre ..., ma anche quello che mi circonda rende la vita apprezzabile e "giustificata".
è proprio quello che troverò, anzi non troverò dopo che mi inquieta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente un senso tangibile lo sento e lo vedo: sono madre ..., ma anche quello che mi circonda rende la vita apprezzabile e "giustificata".
> è proprio quello che troverò, anzi non troverò dopo che mi inquieta


 Stranamente anche nel mio periodo religioso il dopo non mi ha mai interessato.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente un senso tangibile lo sento e lo vedo: sono madre ..., ma anche quello che mi circonda rende la vita apprezzabile e "giustificata".
> *è proprio quello che troverò, anzi non troverò dopo che mi inquieta*


Veramente?

Non riesco a interessarmi al dopo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa fame di vita la posso capire mentre per non concepisco per niente la preferenza ai rimorsi in quanto essi quasi sempre causano l'infelicità degli altri e sulla loro pelle , su quei "cadaveri" non mi sentirei di ballare.
> 
> in questo film (luci magistrali a parte)
> 
> ...


Preferisco non vietarmi nulla per la paura dei rimorsi.
Sono solo un uomo che ha fatto, fa, e deve fare quello che sente dentro. Ho sempre perdonato chi ha causato la mia infelicità. Quindi non vedo il problema. Nessuno è perfetto. 
Ho sempre intessuto ottimi affari in tutti i sensi: vai bene tu e vado bene anch'io. Ma se le vie non s'incrociano: io non sono disposto a sacrificare la mia vita per la tua. Spece se rinunciare a vivere è il prezzo da pagare per subire danni creati da altri.

Su Bergman, a me colpisce da matti, dato che sono profondamente religioso: l'assenza di Dio. Bergman pone una sfida immensa: se Dio esiste, tu non lo senti o lui non c'è? Perchè era altrove? Aleggia quel clima terribile di Cristo nel Getsemani. 

Uno struggente richiamo di cui non si riesce a liberarsi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Agosto 2010)

E' tipico delle religioni concentrare l'attenzione su un prima ed un dopo, vincolando ad essi, o meglio a fantasiose ipotesi su di essi, un presente troppo impegnativo.
I vari ipotetici dei creatori non c'entrano nulla nella nostra vita, pure ci fossero, in quanto troppo distanti da noi.
L'unico senso concedibile a sé stessi è quello delle scelte, ed in esse noi stessi possiamo trovare il nostro valore di esseri umani. Il giudizio finale è nostro.
In merito scrissi, non tanto tempo fa:

_"Io penso spesso che sia tutto un gioco_
_Che l’anima racchiusa in questo corpo_
_sia un bimbo_
_Che coi suoi pupazzi strani inventa storie _
_E trae da loro gioia. Sgomento, a volte, _
_ma qual è quel gioco che i bimbi prima o poi_
_non vede in pianto?_

_Qualcosa di lontano sta osservando_
_Lo scorrere del tempo sui pupazzi_
_E dentro a questi, i figli suoi, od egli stesso, pure_
_Ecco perché a volte io mi sento_
_Che il gioco mi diverte, e allor sorrido_
_Il corpo mi diletta, mi sorprende_
_Io salto, ballo, vedo, godo, rido_

_A volte invece il mondo mi va stretto_
_Il corpo mio spaventa la mia essenza_
_Tutto il dolore non ha più ragione, e grido, ora, _
_solo per fuggire....._
_Ma poi il pensiero torna a farsi calmo:_
_parte del gioco è anche il mio dolore,_
_non lo capisco, e mi pare crudele_

_Si, crudeltà mi pare questa vita_
_Che l’anima diletta e a volte annoia_
_Ma bestia sono, quindi ballo e rido_
_Finchè funziona questo mio balocco:_
_Le membra mie che sono mia prigione_
_Le gambe unico mezzo a camminare_
_Le mani per capire, per viaggiare........_

_E per amare il cuore mio mi serve?_
_Confondo il suo picchiare di ogni giorno_
_Col desiderio di veder la gioia_
_La gioia di un bimbo che di sua prigione_
_Sa far solo giocattolo gradito_
_Con la saggezza del suo esser aria_
_Spirito, eccelso grande eterno bene"._


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sinceramente un senso tangibile lo sento e lo vedo: sono madre ...,* ma anche quello che mi circonda rende la vita apprezzabile e "giustificata".*
> è proprio quello che troverò, anzi non troverò dopo che mi inquieta


Infatti. A cercare un qualche senso oltre questo si finisce fuori strada, per quanto spesso possa diventare tentazione irresistibile.
Comunque, grandissimo film.


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' tipico delle religioni concentrare l'attenzione su un prima ed un dopo, vincolando ad essi, o meglio a fantasiose ipotesi su di essi, un presente troppo impegnativo.
> *I vari ipotetici dei creatori non c'entrano nulla nella nostra vita, pure ci fossero, in quanto troppo distanti da noi.*
> L'unico senso concedibile a sé stessi è quello delle scelte, ed in esse noi stessi possiamo trovare il nostro valore di esseri umani. Il giudizio finale è nostro.
> In merito scrissi, non tanto tempo fa:
> ...


in realtà di questi ipotetici creatori non m'importa proprio nulla, anzi non riesco a concepire "una creazione".è dentro di me che cerco quello che vorrei trovare di immortale.
credo che ,invece, chi riesce ad avere fede in qualunque tipo di dio in fondo riesca a trovarla vivendo rassicurato da questo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà di questi ipotetici creatori non m'importa proprio nulla, anzi non riesco a concepire "una creazione".è dentro di me che cerco quello che vorrei trovare di immortale.
> credo che ,invece, chi riesce ad avere fede in qualunque tipo di dio in fondo riesca a trovarla vivendo rassicurato da questo.


Ma è appunto questo il problema: vivere "rassicurati" da qualcosa che è frutto unicamente di fantasia e della volontà di considerarla vera!
In un altro 3d si parla dello strapotere delle case farmaceutiche: è la stessa identica storia. Si crea una paura, si propone una presunta difesa, si domina così l'inerme. Storia di secoli. Millenni.
Tutto ciò è basato sulla grande, a volte insostenibile difficoltà di vivere la propria responsabilità, le proprie scelte, le proprie debolezze. Meglio, sempre, demandare ad altri.
Ma chi ha in sè il tarlo del dubbio, solo lui, con i suoi tormenti, con il suo desiderio di vedere "oltre" può offrire a sè ed a chi gli sta accanto la speranza di un passo avanti, seppur piccolo, spesso infinitesimo. Il resto, la fede, le paure, la sottomissione, la cecità intellettuale, sono solo stagnazione.
La "vita tranquilla" è un mito animale, non umano.

Riguardo la morte, tappa irrinunciabile, la vedo come un punto di domanda, e col carattere che mi ritrovo, come qualcosa che mi infonde tutto, soprattutto curiosità, meno che paura. L'unica paura è quella di arrivarci prima di avere maturato in me la sensazione di aver dato un mio contributo piccolo o grande al presente, o di arrivarci con un fardello fisico (sofferenza) che annulli la serenità che si augura a tutti per compiere il passo.
Il mito della morte è stato costruito nei secoli proprio su una sua presunta "fisicità", su un "dopo" troppo simile al presente, troppo legato all'idea degli stessi piaceri e delle stesse sofferenze. La morte, però, esattamente come l'idea di un antico creatore o di un futuro giudice, è qualcosa che va al di là della fisicità, tanto che è proprio di essa che in primo luogo ci libera, quindi non ci è dato conoscerla se non quando ne saremo partecipi in prima persona. Che ci resta quindi? Il tragitto, quel sentiero di cui riceviamo traccia alla nostra nascita e che in vita possiamo unicamente decidere se seguire, ignorare, o percorrere in senso inverso. Scelte che saranno la moneta con la quale noi stessi ci pagheremo il pedaggio per il "dopo".


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà di questi ipotetici creatori non m'importa proprio nulla, anzi non riesco a concepire "una creazione".è dentro di me che cerco quello che vorrei trovare di immortale.
> credo che ,invece, chi riesce ad avere fede in qualunque tipo di dio in fondo riesca a trovarla vivendo rassicurato da questo.


Ogni artista, ha come dire, una marcia in più nel vedere o sentire oltre.
Penso che l'arte porti a "percepire" tutto quello che non si vede in superfice.
Ci sono opere difronte alle quali resti lì come sgomento: ti dici, ma che razza di roba è mai questa? E che inquietudine mi muove dentro.
La musica per esempio ha una capacità enorme di portarci in altre dimensioni, essa ha poco a che fare con lo spazio, ma ha molto a che fare con il tempo.
In qualche misura e non so come, squarcia quel velo di Maja, e apre le porte in dimensioni dove lo spazio tempo non contano più. 
Sono sempre stato enormemente affascinato da quanto i grandi compositori del passato hanno scritto quando hanno sentito che la vita stava finendo. é impressionante: Ma come, tu Beethoven, che eri il titano, il propugnatore dell'uomo gigante verso la natura, ti esprimi ora con questa musica tutta ripiegata su te stesso..., o Richard Strauss, dopo aver intonato poemi sinfonici chiudi la partita con quello studio per archi "Metamorfosi", o tu Liszt, finisci con questa musica scarna, che pone in nuce conquiste che staranno molto in là.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Agosto 2010)

Per esempio, dopo una Nona Sinfonia, non hai più nulla da dire, sul di qua, e inizi a pensare all'al di là.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW8wdpfkpM0&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni artista, ha come dire, una marcia in più nel vedere o sentire oltre.
> Penso che l'arte porti a "percepire" tutto quello che non si vede in superfice.
> Ci sono opere difronte alle quali resti lì come sgomento: ti dici, ma che razza di roba è mai questa? E che inquietudine mi muove dentro.
> La musica per esempio ha una capacità enorme di portarci in altre dimensioni, essa ha poco a che fare con lo spazio, ma ha molto a che fare con il tempo.
> ...


ma sai che non ho mai pensato a questo...in fondo la musica potrebbe  tranquillamente essere un tramite fra noi e altro con il suo linguaggio universale e intimo .


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ogni artista, ha come dire, una marcia in più nel vedere o sentire oltre.
> Penso che l'arte porti a "percepire" tutto quello che non si vede in superfice.
> Ci sono opere difronte alle quali resti lì come sgomento: ti dici, ma che razza di roba è mai questa? E che inquietudine mi muove dentro.
> La musica per esempio ha una capacità enorme di portarci in altre dimensioni, essa ha poco a che fare con lo spazio, ma ha molto a che fare con il tempo.
> ...


 Chissà se sotto quel velo ci sia poi davvero qualcosa... a me il velo di Maya piace, nel frattempo


----------



## Minerva (2 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma è appunto questo il problema: vivere "rassicurati" da qualcosa che è frutto unicamente di fantasia e della volontà di considerarla vera!
> In un altro 3d si parla dello strapotere delle case farmaceutiche: è la stessa identica storia. Si crea una paura, si propone una presunta difesa, si domina così l'inerme. Storia di secoli. Millenni.
> Tutto ciò è basato sulla grande, a volte insostenibile difficoltà di vivere la propria responsabilità, le proprie scelte, le proprie debolezze. Meglio, sempre, demandare ad altri.
> Ma chi ha in sè il tarlo del dubbio, solo lui, con i suoi tormenti, con il suo desiderio di vedere "oltre" può offrire a sè ed a chi gli sta accanto la speranza di un passo avanti, seppur piccolo, spesso infinitesimo. Il resto, la fede, le paure, la sottomissione, la cecità intellettuale, sono solo stagnazione.
> ...


quella è una visione che alleggerisce troppo facilmente chi pensa di passare il fardello della coscienza al suo "superiore" non assumendosi le reali responsabilità delle proprie colpe.


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella è una visione che alleggerisce troppo facilmente chi pensa di passare il fardello della coscienza al suo "superiore" non assumendosi le reali responsabilità delle proprie colpe.


Qui si va OT, ma mi permetto un commento ancora: per assurdo che possa apparire, troppo spesso l'umanità (ma anche buona parte del resto del mondo animato) preferisce una sofferenza, una sudditanza, una fatica conosciuta al mistero del vivere in prima persona, al mettere in gioco sè stessi senza poter un domani scaricare le responsabilità peggiori su un "superiore". Questo perchè la vita è fatta prevalentemente di compromessi con la coscienza, e poter dare colpa ad una volontà suprema, o stabilire una distanza tale tra la propria natura limitata e l'eccellenza da render questa irraggiungibile, è la via più facile da percorrere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Agosto 2010)

*Epico*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ma chi ha in sè il tarlo del dubbio, solo lui, con i suoi tormenti, con il suo desiderio di vedere "oltre" può offrire a sè ed a chi gli sta accanto la speranza di un passo avanti, seppur piccolo, spesso infinitesimo. Il resto, la fede, le paure, la sottomissione, la cecità intellettuale, sono solo stagnazione.*
> 
> 
> 
> :applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Alce Veloce ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Ma chi ha in sè il tarlo del dubbio, solo lui, con i suoi tormenti, con il suo desiderio di vedere "oltre" può offrire a sè ed a chi gli sta accanto la speranza di un passo avanti, seppur piccolo, spesso infinitesimo. Il resto, la fede, le paure, la sottomissione, la cecità intellettuale, sono solo stagnazione.*
> ...


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2010)

Penso di si, invece... quantomeno, sottomissione ad un'idea. Ma magari è positiva come cosa, dipende.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> Chiara Matraini ha detto:
> 
> 
> > che sia io a difendere la categoria è bizzarro ma non credo che la vera fede sia sottomissione
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> che sia io a difendere la categoria è bizzarro ma non credo che la vera  fede sia sottomissione


Quoto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Attenzione poi ad un'altra cosa: quando si fa, come ho fatto io, un elenco di fattori a fine frase, non è detto che essi debbano per forza di cose essere sinonimi od interagenti. Magari hanno solo in comune una certa influenza su un comune argomento. Mischiare può essere quindi fuorviante.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Attenzione poi ad un'altra cosa: quando si fa, come ho fatto io, un elenco di fattori a fine frase, non è detto che essi debbano per forza di cose essere sinonimi od interagenti. Magari hanno solo in comune una certa influenza su un comune argomento. Mischiare può essere quindi fuorviante.


hai ragione.
quello che voglio dire è che spesso mischiamo la pseudoreligione di comodo con la vera fede che ha comunque base e spessore ben diversi.e che rispetto


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> quello che voglio dire è che spesso mischiamo la pseudoreligione di comodo con la vera fede che ha comunque base e spessore ben diversi.e che rispetto


 
Io rispetto, in un certo tipo di fede, il desiderio profondo di "giusto" che a volte l'alimenta (raramente, il più è pigrizia intellettuale o utilitarismo, inettitudine o furbizia, a vari livelli e dosi), ma non rispetto assolutamente il non voler vedere oltre, il rifiuto a priori, l'accettazione passiva, il dogma, la pretesa conoscenza senza voler comprensione di essa e soprattutto *la pretesa che questi siano* *valori.*
Posso rispettare il desiderio di qualcuno di "accontentarsi" di un piccolo mondo fantasioso in cui decide di vivere, ma il rispetto finisce allorchè questo stesso qualcuno avanza diritto, attraverso la SUA scelta, di influenzare in un modo o nell'altro la vita degli altri, fosse anche solo attraverso giudizi morali.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Posso rispettare il desiderio di qualcuno di "accontentarsi" di un piccolo mondo fantasioso in cui decide di vivere, *ma il rispetto finisce allorchè questo stesso qualcuno avanza diritto, attraverso la SUA scelta, di influenzare in un modo o nell'altro la vita degli altri, fosse anche solo attraverso giudizi morali*.


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io rispetto, in un certo tipo di fede, il desiderio profondo di "giusto" che a volte l'alimenta (raramente, il più è pigrizia intellettuale o utilitarismo, inettitudine o furbizia, a vari livelli e dosi), ma non rispetto assolutamente il non voler vedere oltre, il rifiuto a priori, l'accettazione passiva, il dogma, la pretesa conoscenza senza voler comprensione di essa e soprattutto *la pretesa che questi siano* *valori.*
> Posso rispettare il desiderio di qualcuno di "accontentarsi" di un piccolo mondo fantasioso in cui decide di vivere, ma il rispetto finisce allorchè questo stesso qualcuno avanza diritto, attraverso la SUA scelta, di influenzare in un modo o nell'altro la vita degli altri, fosse anche solo attraverso giudizi morali.


sai che mi sembra presuntuoso parlare di accontentarsi?
come chiediamo a chi ha fede di non venire ad imporci certi dogmi non abbiamo l'assoluta certezza che magari ad accontentarci siamo proprio noi.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi sembra presuntuoso parlare di accontentarsi?
> come chiediamo a chi ha fede di non venire ad imporci certi dogmi *non abbiamo l'assoluta certezza che magari ad accontentarci siamo proprio noi*.


 Anche questo è vero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che mi sembra presuntuoso parlare di accontentarsi?
> come chiediamo a chi ha fede di non venire ad imporci certi dogmi non abbiamo l'assoluta certezza che magari ad accontentarci siamo proprio noi.


Se così fosse oggi staremmo ancora a prostrarci davanti al dio del tuono e del fulmine e le malattie sarebbero punizioni divine.
Ogni passo avanti fatto dall'uomo, (salvo poi a volte farne uso sbagliato ) è stato grazie a coloro che non si sono accontentati delle facili risposte, cui la fede nelle parole altrui andava stretta. Gente per lo più destinata a campar poco, ma un grazie sincero, almeno da parte mia, per quello che hanno permesso di raggiungere, e che l'"accontentarsi" avrebbe ridotto al mero sopravvivere in adorazione e soggezione..... di un'idea.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

E poi si, presuntuoso, si!
Solo grazie alla presunzione si può andare oltre.
E' la presunzione di poter camminare che muove i piedi, insieme alla presunzione di avere un luogo da raggiungere.


----------



## Nobody (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se così fosse oggi staremmo ancora a prostrarci davanti al dio del tuono e del fulmine e le malattie sarebbero punizioni divine.
> Ogni passo avanti fatto dall'uomo, (salvo poi a volte farne uso sbagliato ) è stato grazie a coloro che non si sono accontentati delle facili risposte, cui la fede nelle parole altrui andava stretta. Gente per lo più destinata a campar poco, ma un grazie sincero, almeno da parte mia, per quello che hanno permesso di raggiungere, e che l'"accontentarsi" avrebbe ridotto al mero sopravvivere in adorazione e soggezione..... di un'idea.


 Alce, è chiaro che per avanzare nella conoscenza devi necessariamente intraprendere una certa strada... tutti i grandi uomini che hanno fatto progredire l'umanità hanno dovuto mettere in discussione ciò che in quel momento erano verità acclarate.
Però ognuno è diverso, e alcune persone (poche in effetti) hanno una vera fede che può essere meritoria e consolante, e che non vuol imporre ad altri nessuna convinzione. Queste persone vanno rispettate.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E poi si, presuntuoso, si!
> Solo grazie alla presunzione si può andare oltre.
> E' la presunzione di poter camminare che muove i piedi, insieme alla presunzione di avere un luogo da raggiungere.


 quella è l'ambizione


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Alce, è chiaro che per avanzare nella conoscenza devi necessariamente intraprendere una certa strada... tutti i grandi uomini che hanno fatto progredire l'umanità hanno dovuto mettere in discussione ciò che in quel momento erano verità acclarate.
> Però ognuno è diverso, e alcune persone (poche in effetti) *hanno una vera fede che può essere meritoria e consolante, e che non vuol imporre ad altri nessuna convinzione. Queste persone vanno rispettate*.


Difatti io magari dentro di me critico, ma senza dubbio rispetto.
Vorrei avere un centesimo della dedizione di Gandhi al proprio prossimo, e lui fu esempio di fede, oltre che di amore universale. Considero che per grande che è stato abbia comunque sprecato molto di sé in cose inutili dettate dalla sua fede, ma non nego che fu pure questa ad aiutarlo nel fare il tanto che fece.


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella è l'ambizione


No. L'ambizione è il desiderio di ottenere qualcosa, la presunzione è la convinzione di poterlo fare al di là dei limiti veri o presunti.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> No. L'ambizione è il desiderio di ottenere qualcosa, la presunzione è la convinzione di poterlo fare al di là dei limiti veri o presunti.


è la non consapevolezza dei propri limiti ...non può portare lontano


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> è la non consapevolezza dei propri limiti ...*non può portare lontano*


Lo dissero in molti, magari a Faraday, a Boole, a Galileo, a Bruno, pure ad Einstein. Lo dissero ai medici che si iniettavano le malattie per poterle studiare, lo dissero di Madame Curie, lo dissero di Marconi e di Volta, dei pionieri della chimica e della medicina................


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Verso la fine dell'800 il direttore dell'Ufficio Brevetti federale, negli USA, si dimise dalla propria carica perchè _*"oramai non c'è più nulla da inventare".*_

La macchina a vapore e la lampada a olio erano considerati l'apice della conoscenza umana, al di là della quale ci sarebbe stato solo il volere divino...............


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lo dissero in molti, magari a Faraday, a Boole, a Galileo, a Bruno, pure ad Einstein. Lo dissero ai medici che si iniettavano le malattie per poterle studiare, lo dissero di Madame Curie, lo dissero di Marconi e di Volta, dei pionieri della chimica e della medicina................


 essi non erano presuntuosi  ma talentuosi e consapevoli dei loro limiti.per questo sono andati lontano
augh


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> essi non erano presuntuosi ma talentuosi e consapevoli dei *loro* limiti.per questo sono andati lontano
> augh


Appunto: dei LORO limiti, non di quelli imposti da una fede cieca.
E poi sapessi quanti non sono assurti alla fama ma, pur morendo per aver varcato pure i propri di limiti, hanno concesso agli altri solide basi d'appoggio per andare avanti, non stagnare, crescere, e, soprattutto, *comprendere*, perchè la conoscenza senza comprensione non vale nulla se non enormi rischi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Appunto: dei LORO limiti, non di quelli imposti da una fede cieca.
> E poi sapessi quanti non sono assurti alla fama ma, pur morendo per aver varcato pure i propri di limiti, hanno concesso agli altri solide basi d'appoggio per andare avanti, non stagnare, crescere, e, soprattutto, *comprendere*, perchè la conoscenza senza comprensione non vale nulla se non enormi rischi.


ma tu parlavi di presunzione e quello di cui scrivi  qui è contrario a questa parola e ad il suo significato nel modo più profondo.
presumere significa credere di ...senza averne le basi.
la molla di cui parli è quella del coraggio, dell'ambizione, della curiosità intellettuale .
il presuntuoso è proprio colui che stagna credendo di sapere già tutto


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma tu parlavi di presunzione e quello di cui scrivi qui è contrario a questa parola e ad il suo significato nel modo più profondo.
> presumere significa credere di ...senza averne le basi.
> la molla di cui parli è quella del coraggio, dell'ambizione, della curiosità intellettuale .
> il presuntuoso è proprio colui che stagna credendo di sapere già tutto


Hai ragione, quindi alla fine abbiamo detto entrambi la stessa cosa ma con 'sta cazz' e lingua è sempre facile fraintendersi perchè certii termini li usiamo talmente spesso a stracazz che poi ci prendiamo l'abitudine.

Uff! Voglio fondare un movimento linguistico integralista che piazzi bombe sotto il didietro di quelli che sbagliano i congiuntivi ed usano i termini a capocchia. (la prima come atto dimostrativo sotto la sedia di Jerry Scotti per i suoi stramaledetti "se sapevi facevi").


----------

